# Hogue Monogrips?



## Handgunner (Nov 22, 2005)

I'm looking for another set of grips for my 629 Classic.  I'd love to have a fancy looking set of wooden ones, but I doubt they'll fill the bill for what I'm needing.

I was talking to GunDocc the other day and he recommended the rubber Hogue Monogrips to aid in recoil reduction.  Not that a .44mag kicks that bad to me, but after about 15-20 rounds, the webbing between my thumb and index finger, along with my thumb pad and palm have had enough for a while.

The current ones I have on it, have "Hogue Monogrip" stamped into the bottom, and they came from S&W on the gun.  The entire backstrap on the gun is uncovered.  That's where I'm needing the padding.  

Are these the same ones that Hogue are offering?  Here's the one's that Brownell's have...

http://www.brownells.com/aspx/NS/store/ProductDetail.aspx?p=18184&title=MONOGRIPS

What grips are most comfortable for you and about how much do they run?

Here's the model of gun I have and I notice that the left side on the gun doesn't come as high as the one's Brownells is offering.

What do you think, and beings that I'm left handed, would that make much of a difference?


----------



## GAR (Nov 23, 2005)

*Grips*

http://www.badgercustomgrips.com/

Delton access this web site if and when you find time. This individual offers some real nice wooden grips for a competative price.

I have dealt with them before and they are very helpful. I have very large hands and needed a new set of grips for a Ruger Blackhawk. Could not find any factory grips that were large enough. I called and spoke to them about the problem. Ended up sending them an outline of my hand and they made the grips to fit. No extra charge involved which was nice. Ended up ordering a second set for an older S&W 57. They told me that if changes needed to be made to send them back and that they would re-do them for free. Never did send them back.

Hope this helps.

GAR


----------



## LJay (Nov 23, 2005)

Sile out of Italy Makes a good set also. I have them on my .357 mag.


----------



## Nitro (Nov 24, 2005)

The reason for the "cutout" on the left side of the grips is so a speedloader will clear the grips and enter the cylinder.

Pachmayr makes a grip that covers the backstrap of the pistol. They are constructed of the same material as the Hogues.Perhaps a little softer and more recoil absorbant. 

They offer the "Gripper" with finger grooves, the "Classic" without and the "Decelerator" which is really soft and pliable.

I use custom wood grips by Kim Ahrends on my revolvers. They are exactly what I need on my wheelguns.


----------



## Mossy0ak270 (Nov 27, 2005)

Delton, check out graybeardoutdoors.com  They have a forum there and all kinds of info on handguns. I too am gonna have to put different grips on my 44 ruger super redhawk. I shot it 14 times at deer camp this weekend and it actually cut my my hand just a bit at the base of my thumb. The standard grips just don't come up enough just like on that 629.


----------



## frankwright (Nov 27, 2005)

Yes, The cut out is for a speedloader and the Hogues. while good grips do leave the backstrap open.

If you want a good grip with the back covered, go with the Pachymary Decelerators.


----------



## Handgunner (Nov 28, 2005)

I like the look of the wood ones, but I guess the rubber ones will suit my needs better.

I'll check out the pachmyers and see what I can come up with.

Agarr, those wood grips, are they comfortable and do they aid in recoil?

What kind of guns are you using the wood one's on?


----------



## Nitro (Nov 30, 2005)

Mr. Delton,

They do not reduce felt recoil. However, they do fit my hands and help make my shooting more accurate. 

I have the Ahrends on my 629 Classic and my 629 Mountain Revolver.

Mr. Ahrends does not have a website. If interested, PM me for his phone number.

My Mountain Revolver is this ones twin.


----------



## Buzz (Nov 30, 2005)

S&W revolvers sure are classy!


----------



## Handgunner (Nov 30, 2005)

Some pretty grips!  I'm almost sold on the looks rather than functionality of them. 

The gun doesn't hurt me, but after 15 or so rounds, I'm ready for a break. 

You got me thinking now......


----------

